# Bike recommendation for a beginner...



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi all, the last time I rode bicycle before last month was...30+ years ago! I got a cheap brand new Shogun MTB to ride around the neighborhood last month and I like it so I'm now looking at getting a better road bike to ride more.

I read as much as I could on the web about road bike, Shimano, shifter, frame etc... but I'm still learning.

I'm 5'8, 31" inseam, 167 lbs male.

I went to REI and sat on their $1300 ARD 1.2 MEDIUM and it fits me fine and I almost bought it on the spot but they didn't have one in stock and then I got cold feet as I didn't really know what it has.

Any recommendation for a < $1000 road bike from the web? Or < $500 to get my feet wet? Yes, I read about BD but they have so many models that I don't even know where to start.

I have been maintaining my own cars and motorcycles so I think I should be able to handle the assembly/tune-up/maintenance of a bicycle, after learning more on the web  I already have lots of air tools and metric tools and now it's probably a good excuse to get some more new ones for the home garage to work on bicycle.

Thank you so much in advance.
mike-


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Furthermore:

- I really like to buy from the web and have it shipped to my house, instead of having to deal with a local LBS. It's not really about saving money, but about saving the hassle of having to deal with the LBS people.

- If I buy from places like Amazon, bikesdirect etc..., do I need to disassemble everything, then grease, oil, reassemble before 1st ride? At the minimum, do they usually grease the BB/crank, headset, wheel hubs etc... before they ship? 

- Also, how's the warranty handled if we buy from the web? I don't mind if I have to remove the bad part myself and ship it out to get a brand new replacement. I just don't know what's the standard practice of bicycle warranty.

Thank you again!


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Frst of all, you will NEVER, ever need to use an air tool on a road bike.

Secondly, all these questions will be answered at your local bike shop.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks. I know I don't need air tools on bicycle. 
I don't want to go to LBS, that's why I ask here.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

"get your feet wet" with a nice vintage lightweight, and you can thank me later.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks. I'm looking...


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

mcs001 said:


> Furthermore:
> 
> - I really like to buy from the web and have it shipped to my house, instead of having to deal with a local LBS. It's not really about saving money, but about saving the hassle of having to deal with the LBS people.
> 
> ...


Getting a shipped bike, you'll be getting essentially the same thing as the LBS does when it receives inventory. IOW, you'll need to do the work of "dealer prep" the LBS does to get its inventory floor-ready.

You shouldn't need to dissemble _everything_, and major assemblies are usually greased up, etc., when they leave the factory. Pedals and bars will need mounting, some cabling may not be attached, and wheels, brakes, derailleurs, and bearing assemblies may not be adjusted precisely (or may be--this varies by manufacturer/vendor, or at least used to when last I monkeyed around in a LBS--factory-shipped conditions may have improved since).

Personally, I thought that REI ride was pretty nice for the coin and what your needs seem to be, and the store should do all that dealer prep for you. Some may want to quibble about the generic wheels, or the mechanical brakes, or the aluminum frame, but from what you say about your riding thus far, I don't think you'd really be held back by the bicycle's limitations, at least for awhile.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you, xxl, for the advise. I appreciate it.

I have never worked on a bicycle, but I have been doing my own maintenance/service/repair on my own cars and motorcycles for the last 20+ years so I think I should be ok to work on a bicycle  After all, a bicycle doesn't need a 1000-dollar tire changer to just change and balance the tires like my motorcycles  (I even tried to buy a brand new motorcycle in the crate so I can assemble/prep it myself to make sure everything is right, but nobody would sell it to me that way for liability reason)

When buying from a LBS (including REI), if the bike needs warranty service, do you just take it back to the LBS? Instead of having to deal with individual manufacturer for the defective parts like buying from Amazon/Bikesdirect? 

Thanks again. I appreciate your help!
mike-


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

mcs001 said:


> Thank you, xxl, for the advise. I appreciate it.
> 
> I have never worked on a bicycle, but I have been doing my own maintenance/service/repair on my own cars and motorcycles for the last 20+ years so I think I should be ok to work on a bicycle  After all, a bicycle doesn't need a 1000-dollar tire changer to just change and balance the tires like my motorcycles  (I even tried to buy a brand new motorcycle in the crate so I can assemble/prep it myself to make sure everything is right, but nobody would sell it to me that way for liability reason)
> 
> ...


Not sure how warranty work would be processed, I'd ask REI, or the LBS if you decide to go that route. If you go online, the vendor should be able to answer an e-mail about that.

Re working on bikes, there are a lot of DIY videos on youtube, and this site is useful:

https://www.parktool.com/


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

If you want to get the most bang for your buck, buy a used bike on Craigslist. That way, if you decide you don't really like riding as much as you thought, you won't feel so bad about what you spent. 

Like cars, the second you leave the dealer with your new bike its worth almost nothing, so you might as well let someone else take the hit of buying new. You also have to take into account accessories, which can add up in $$$.... a helmet, several pairs of bike shorts, gloves, glasses, shoes, etc.

The hardest part about buying used if you're not an experienced cyclist is getting a bike that fits. I'd guess you'd fit a 54 or 56 cm road frame based on your height, but that's purely a guess. The one advantage of buying a bike from an LBS is they should help you get a bike that actually fits, although that's not always the case (My local LBS wants to charge extra to get a "bike fit" to make sure the bike you buy actually fits.)

You're right... if you work on cars and the like, working on a bicycle will be easy and it'll give you an excuse to buy even more tools  A small torque wrench is your friend when working on a bicycle.


----------



## Kimguroo (Aug 21, 2018)

Bulls bike on eBay.
I got desert falcon pro a few months ago. It’s full Ultegra set for $600.
unfortunately, it’s sold out but they have carbon road bikes which is nigh hawk.
105 groupset is $900 and Ultegra set is $1200.
recently eBay had 15% coupon so if you can wait a month for another eBay promotion, you might be able to get around $800 or $1100. Unfortunately they don’t offer warranty but you might able be able to buy 2 year warranty through square trade. 
The package was perfectly well packed and easy to assemble.
also they have cheaper road bike model which has decent components if you don’t want to spend much money. Not sure they still have your size since their bikes are mostly gone. Seller is bbcalameda 
but they are bulls bike USA.

I thought about their carbon bike but I am happy with aluminum frame especially weight.
almost identical weight to their Ultegra carbon setup so I decided to save money instead of going for carbon bike. I already have two MTB and this is my first road bike.
so far so good.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I sincerely appreciate it.
I do have several SnapOn torque wrenches from foot-lb to in-lb to work on my cars/motorcycles. Yes, I always torque all the bolts to specs and I doubt LBS use calibrated torque wrenches to assemble a bike  (may be they do, but almost all car/motorcycle mechanics don't)

I do look at Craiglist and honestly, I don't know enough to buy from Craiglist. I have no clue if a "bike ABC has XYZ wheels and BLABLABLA crankset" is a good bike or not. 

I do think about accessories and gears, bicycling requires at least a lot less gears than my motorcycling 

I think you are right about sizing. The one I tried at REI was MEDIUM and comparing its geometry to other bikes, it falls in between 52cm and 54cm depending on the manufacturers. I'll go by the REACH and STACK and STAND_OVER_HEIGHT if I need to.

Working on bicycle at least won't be as physical demanding as working on cars/motorcycles for sure! 

Thanks again!



PoorInRichfield said:


> If you want to get the most bang for your buck, buy a used bike on Craigslist. That way, if you decide you don't really like riding as much as you thought, you won't feel so bad about what you spent.
> 
> Like cars, the second you leave the dealer with your new bike its worth almost nothing, so you might as well let someone else take the hit of buying new. You also have to take into account accessories, which can add up in $$$.... a helmet, several pairs of bike shorts, gloves, glasses, shoes, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out. I haven't looked at eBay for bikes at all. I definitely will check out the $600 Ultegra!





Kimguroo said:


> Bulls bike on eBay.
> I got desert falcon pro a few months ago. It’s full Ultegra set for $600.
> unfortunately, it’s sold out but they have carbon road bikes which is nigh hawk.
> 105 groupset is $900 and Ultegra set is $1200.
> ...


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I might rescind my original recommendation and second *Kimguroo's *vote for one of those BULLS bikes on eBay (especially if you wait for an eBay coupon)! 

I have no idea if the BULLS frame set is any good, but those prices are extremely good for a carbon framed bike with Shimano 105 and Ultegra group sets. Until you know you like road riding, stick with the Shimano 105 equipped bike... it's a great group set that'll last as long as you care to own it.


----------



## Kimguroo (Aug 21, 2018)

mcs001 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out. I haven't looked at eBay for bikes at all. I definitely will check out the $600 Ultegra!


Unfortunately, desert falcon pro is gone. It was very popular. It was priced at $700 but as soon as eBay promotion started it sold out that day. It was two-three months ago.
Still $900 Carbon 105 night hawk 1 or $1200 Ultegra is very nice price.

bulls bike is less known company in US but they are better known company in Europe.
most of remaining bikes are two-three years old bikes but it has really good value.
I have no idea but looks like they try to get out of bike business in us or just cleaning their old stock bikes. There were so many good deals especially MTBs and those are gone pretty quickly. 

I was was very lucky that I got desert falcon pro for $600 with eBay promotion coupon. 
Only my complain is the bike is race oriented bike so cassette and crankset is 50/34 and 11-25 because there are Many steep hills around my neighborhood.
I am leaning towards to get 11-30 cassette but not sure short cage rear derailleur will fit without changing anything including chain. 

Night hawak 2 gear is my preferred gear though but night hawk 2 and desert falcon pro difference was $500 and only 0.01 lbs difference so I went for desert falcon. 

Now I am looking at better wheelset around 1600g for under $300. 
Thought about Chinese carbon set but I don’t think it will be good idea for rim brakes.
Here is a pic of my desert falcon pro when I received it.
I got new pedal, seatpost and saddle after I took this pic.









Most of people said that 105 set is very nice so night hawk 1 might be not a bad idea for $900 (possibly $800) but night hawk 2 has 52/36 crankset and 11-28 cassette which is 105. 1 lbs lighter but $300 more. 
If you are concern about warranty, you can buy square trade 2 year warranty. Honestly I have not deal with them so I am not sure how easy to claim the warranty from them.
probably warranty price is around $50.
if you buy MTB, warranty should be “must” but I won’t do jump with road bike so I did not buy the warranty haha. I am not a hard bike rider so I don’t have any frame problem with my full suspension MTB (2008) and carbon rigid 29er bike so far (2015).


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

I just checked out Bulls bike on eBay by bbcalameda and the bikes look very nice!
However, I'm put off by no warranty (why no warranty if new bikes?) and also the seller said "We are not responsible for normal wear-and-tear parts (tires, tubes or cables)." Not sure what it meant but sounds like the bike may come with worn tires/tubes/cables to begin with?

Also, lots of positive feedbacks were left by the same person.

The seller is located in Lynwood and is about 30 min from where I live. If I buy from him/her I'll ask if I can pick up in person.

Thanks again!






Kimguroo said:


> Bulls bike on eBay.
> I got desert falcon pro a few months ago. It’s full Ultegra set for $600.
> unfortunately, it’s sold out but they have carbon road bikes which is nigh hawk.
> 105 groupset is $900 and Ultegra set is $1200.
> ...


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow, very nice bike there! Thanks for the pic.

Thanks for your post, I never knew to look at the gears!!! There are hilly streets around my area that I like to try one day so now I need to look at the gearing too! Thank you!

I just checked out Bulls bike's web site at : https://www.bullsbikesusa.com/road-c-1_5.html

and their 52cm is comparable to the REI ARD 1.2 MEDIUM that I sat on. Their 54cm is too tall for my inseam of 31".



Kimguroo said:


> I was was very lucky that I got desert falcon pro for $600 with eBay promotion coupon.
> Only my complain is the bike is race oriented bike so cassette and crankset is 50/34 and 11-25 because there are Many steep hills around my neighborhood.
> I am leaning towards to get 11-30 cassette but not sure short cage rear derailleur will fit without changing anything including chain.
> 
> Night hawak 2 gear is my preferred gear though but night hawk 2 and desert falcon pro difference was $500 and only 0.01 lbs difference so I went for desert falcon.


----------



## Kimguroo (Aug 21, 2018)

mcs001 said:


> I just checked out Bulls bike on eBay by bbcalameda and the bikes look very nice!
> However, I'm put off by no warranty (why no warranty if new bikes?) and also the seller said "We are not responsible for normal wear-and-tear parts (tires, tubes or cables)." Not sure what it meant but sounds like the bike may come with worn tires/tubes/cables to begin with?
> 
> Also, lots of positive feedbacks were left by the same person.
> ...


Bikes are nothing wrong. It’s just old stock bikes.
I don’t think they will let you pick up your bike from their warehouse.
many of companies do not allow personal pickup from their warehouse because of security issue.
bikes are really well packed so you don’t need to worry about it.
if you are really concerning about warranty, you can buy bulls bikes from their website directly (bullsbikeusa.com). they will offer a warranty but prices are much higher even though they currently have 50% off deal. Night hawk 1 is listed $2300 so it will be $1150.
unfortunately, you might need to pay tax since they are in CA...
somewhat reason, they refuse to say eBay seller is bulls bike but looks like eBay seller is bulls bike haha.

I was concerning that these bikes might be demo but as soon as I opened the box, it was brand new bike. 
The reason for multiple same feedback is.... buying multiple bikes from same buyers.
everyone was very doubtful that the price is hard to believe. Early buyers started to have decent reviews and people started to buy their bikes then same buyer bought more expensive bikes or buying for friends or wife.

BTW I think every bike Warranty does not cover wearable items such as tire, tube cable etc.

good luck with your decision and let me know if you have any question regarding on bulls bike.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I just looked at the Bulls bikes on the manufacturer's web site and they sure look nice! I'm in CA so it'll cost me an additional 10% in tax if I buy from bbcalameda!






PoorInRichfield said:


> I think I might rescind my original recommendation and second *Kimguroo's *vote for one of those BULLS bikes on eBay (especially if you wait for an eBay coupon)!
> 
> I have no idea if the BULLS frame set is any good, but those prices are extremely good for a carbon framed bike with Shimano 105 and Ultegra group sets. Until you know you like road riding, stick with the Shimano 105 equipped bike... it's a great group set that'll last as long as you care to own it.


----------



## Kimguroo (Aug 21, 2018)

mcs001 said:


> Wow, very nice bike there! Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Thanks for your post, I never knew to look at the gears!!! There are hilly streets around my area that I like to try one day so now I need to look at the gearing too! Thank you!
> 
> ...


Honestly, This is my first road bike and still learning how to ride better.
I am really bad at right gearing especially cross chain shifting and late gear shifting haha
When I got the bike, I had no idea of gearing too then When I started to ride steep hills, I immediately knew I need more easier way to ride. My MTBs has triple crankset and especially 29er is much easier to ride steep hills then I looked at my gear.
bit surprised with 50/34 and 11-25 cassette. Still not sure I will be okay with 11-30 cassette. Just don’t want to spend extra money to buy 11-32 cassette and new medium rear derailleur. 
As soon as I reached middle of steep hill area, I was in 25 cog and no where to go.
even I thought about stopping. Embarrassingly one lady passed by me then I thought I need to change something then started to search more so changing cassette might be cheapest and easiest thing to do first.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

THank you so much for your reply. You are right, on this page of BULLS bike web site it even has a link directly to bbcalameda on eBay:

https://www.bullsbikesusa.com/demo-bikes-available-now-pg-37.html?CDpath=4

It was listed under "demo bikes" though.

Thanks again. 



Kimguroo said:


> Bikes are nothing wrong. It’s just old stock bikes.
> I don’t think they will let you pick up your bike from their warehouse.
> many of companies do not allow personal pickup from their warehouse because of security issue.
> bikes are really well packed so you don’t need to worry about it.
> ...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mcs001 said:


> Furthermore:
> 
> - I really like to buy from the web and have it shipped to my house, instead of having to deal with a local LBS. It's not really about saving money, but about saving the hassle of having to deal with the LBS people.


It sounds like you had a really bad experience with an LBS. I wouldn't dismiss all LBS's. There are a wide range of LBS's from dismal to exemplary. I happen to be blessed with the latter, but have certainly experienced the former. Looking at your profile, you live in the LA area. I can't imagine you can't find a good bike shop in such a populated area. Part of shopping for your bike is shopping for your bike shop.

Personally, I would not buy a road bike without being able to test ride it first. You can't test ride a bike over the internet, nor can you get fitted on the internet. And even if someone like Bikesdirect.com has warranty service, it's a hassle, extra downtime and shipping costs if you have to ship the bike back to them.

I consider REI as one of the better big box sports stores. So if you are really hell bent on avoiding an LBS, REI's Coop f.k.a. Novara are actually pretty decent bikes for the buck and their service and return policy is superb. You could certainly buy one of their bikes online, but definitely test ride first.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks, Lombard, for your advise.
Yes I'm in Los Angeles. I'm sure there are good LBS around if I look hard  I just thought I like to do everything from the web 

REI sure sounds like a great one. I read that people can even return/exchange a bike within a year. 



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mcs001 said:


> Thanks, Lombard, for your advise.
> Yes I'm in Los Angeles. I'm sure there are good LBS around if I look hard  I just thought I like to do everything from the web
> 
> REI sure sounds like a great one. I read that people can even return/exchange a bike within a year.
> ...


Yes, you can return an item to REI within a year and get a full refund or exchange. They have a very liberal policy. People do take advantage of it. Don't be one of those people.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

I almost never returned anything, even I got the wrong one. My wife hates me.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mcs001 said:


> Thanks, Lombard, for your advise.
> Yes I'm in Los Angeles. I'm sure there are good LBS around if I look hard  I just thought I like to do everything from the web


The web is convenient for sure. But even though I do a lot of my own wrenching, I realize that sooner or later, there will be something I won't be able to do. When that happens, being on good terms with my LBS is priceless.

An LBS will also include a fit with your purchase. You can't get that on the web. An LBS will also follow up with you and make free adjustments for a time after your purchase. They will charge for these services on an outside bike.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks again for the reply! What kind of adjustment are you talking about? Beside the seat/bar heights which are easy? Like you, I did most of my wrenching on my cars & motorcycles. When there was something that I couldn't or wouldn't do, I just let a shop do it. They work for money, they don't work for good terms 

I will call a lbs to check things out.
Thanks again! 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

You know, since these on-line retailers started selling nearly-complete bikes, I've seen some ridiculous setups. One guy had his bars rotated so far forward, you couldn't actually ride in the drops. another Motobecane I saw, the guy had turned the fork backwards!


----------



## Kimguroo (Aug 21, 2018)

Beginners need to consider what to do with bike maintenances, when they buy new bikes.

if one does not like DIY, LBS should be better because many LBS offers lifetime basic tune ups. Still part price will be much higher than web stores.
also you don’t need to worry about fitting.

if one like DIY maintenances, online stores are better because of prices but in the beginning, it will cost decent money to buy tools especially bike stand and entire tool kits. also there will be decent mistakes from being new to bike maintenances.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mcs001 said:


> What kind of adjustment are you talking about? Beside the seat/bar heights which are easy?


There are quite a few other adjustments besides saddle and bar height. Saddle fore and aft, saddle tilt, bar tilt, stem length, etc. If you went to a shop for a fit, you would probably be surprised how much better the bike feels.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the info! You said "adjust stem length", that's raising/lowering the stem, yes? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Kimguroo said:


> Beginners need to consider what to do with bike maintenances, when they buy new bikes.
> 
> if one does not like DIY, LBS should be better because many LBS offers lifetime basic tune ups. Still part price will be much higher than web stores.
> also you don’t need to worry about fitting.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. As I said, I have been doing my own maintenance/repair/service on my own cars and motorcycle for the last 20+ years, so I think I can learn bicycles  Once I bought a car or motorcycle from a dealer, they never saw me again 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mcs001 said:


> Thanks for the info! You said "adjust stem length", that's raising/lowering the stem, yes?


I used the wrong word "adjust" in this case. Just about all stems now are not threaded. Stems need to be changed out to be "adjusted". Stems can be shorter/longer or a different angle.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mcs001 said:


> Thanks for the info! You said "adjust stem length", that's raising/lowering the stem, yes?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to appear like an @ss, but that comment right there highlights your ignorance. Bikes these days don't have threaded forks/head sets that allow you to raise and lower the stem like they did 20 years ago. Once the fork is cut, you don't raise or lower the stem (I guess you could lower it if there's some spacers). I think Lombard was referring to the length of the stem. Stems come in various lengths and various angles. What you get on the Motobecane from Bikes Direct might be too long or too short, or the angle of the stem might not be the best for you. Since you know nothing about how a bike is supposed to fit, you just ride it anyway, never knowing that what you really need is a stem that's different than what the bike came with. After a while, you quit riding because your back is sore, or your wrists get sore. There's a lot of things like how high you raise the saddle, how far forward or backward it's positioned, is it level -- are the brakes/shifters placed on the bars in the right place -- are the cleats in your shoes set right -- do you need a seat post with set back or not -- etc. 

I get it that you're a mechanical genius who can fix anything. But you know nothing about bikes and how they are supposed to fit. Yes, you can do all that stuff yourself, but you really ought to consider getting a little advice on what to look for. Sounds like you had a bad experience at a bike shop. Some of them can be a little snooty. So try a different shop. REI is OK, but they really don't specialize in bicycles. I'd advocate going to a real bike shop for your first real bike. And don't expect to find a bike for $500 -- even $1000 is a pretty low budget. Yes, you can get a better deal on the web, but you can also get a bike that really fits you poorly and isn't much fun to ride. And that's not a good deal. Once you figure out what works for you, then you can get that bargain titanium Dura Ace equipped bike from Bikes Direct, perhaps swap out the stem and the saddle/post so it fits well.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> I'm sorry to appear like an @ss, but that comment right there highlights your ignorance. Bikes these days don't have threaded forks/head sets that allow you to raise and lower the stem like they did 20 years ago. Once the fork is cut, you don't raise or lower the stem (I guess you could lower it if there's some spacers). I think Lombard was referring to the length of the stem. Stems come in various lengths and various angles. What you get on the Motobecane from Bikes Direct might be too long or too short, or the angle of the stem might not be the best for you. Since you know nothing about how a bike is supposed to fit, you just ride it anyway, never knowing that what you really need is a stem that's different than what the bike came with. After a while, you quit riding because your back is sore, or your wrists get sore. There's a lot of things like how high you raise the saddle, how far forward or backward it's positioned, is it level -- are the brakes/shifters placed on the bars in the right place -- are the cleats in your shoes set right -- do you need a seat post with set back or not -- etc.
> 
> I get it that you're a mechanical genius who can fix anything. But you know nothing about bikes and how they are supposed to fit. Yes, you can do all that stuff yourself, but you really ought to consider getting a little advice on what to look for. Sounds like you had a bad experience at a bike shop. Some of them can be a little snooty. So try a different shop. REI is OK, but they really don't specialize in bicycles. I'd advocate going to a real bike shop for your first real bike. And don't expect to find a bike for $500 -- even $1000 is a pretty low budget. Yes, you can get a better deal on the web, but you can also get a bike that really fits you poorly and isn't much fun to ride. And that's not a good deal. Once you figure out what works for you, then you can get that bargain titanium Dura Ace equipped bike from Bikes Direct, perhaps swap out the stem and the saddle/post so it fits well.


OP, all good information here, if not a bit heavy handed.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

That's why I try to learn. I know I'm not fortunate to born with the knowledge like you...

Translation: go **** yourself if I care.



pmf said:


> I'm sorry to appear like an @ss, but that comment right there highlights your ignorance. Bikes these days don't have threaded forks/head sets that allow you to raise and lower the stem like they did 20 years ago. Once the fork is cut, you don't raise or lower the stem (I guess you could lower it if there's some spacers). I think Lombard was referring to the length of the stem. Stems come in various lengths and various angles. What you get on the Motobecane from Bikes Direct might be too long or too short, or the angle of the stem might not be the best for you. Since you know nothing about how a bike is supposed to fit, you just ride it anyway, never knowing that what you really need is a stem that's different than what the bike came with. After a while, you quit riding because your back is sore, or your wrists get sore. There's a lot of things like how high you raise the saddle, how far forward or backward it's positioned, is it level -- are the brakes/shifters placed on the bars in the right place -- are the cleats in your shoes set right -- do you need a seat post with set back or not -- etc.
> 
> I get it that you're a mechanical genius who can fix anything. But you know nothing about bikes and how they are supposed to fit. Yes, you can do all that stuff yourself, but you really ought to consider getting a little advice on what to look for. Sounds like you had a bad experience at a bike shop. Some of them can be a little snooty. So try a different shop. REI is OK, but they really don't specialize in bicycles. I'd advocate going to a real bike shop for your first real bike. And don't expect to find a bike for $500 -- even $1000 is a pretty low budget. Yes, you can get a better deal on the web, but you can also get a bike that really fits you poorly and isn't much fun to ride. And that's not a good deal. Once you figure out what works for you, then you can get that bargain titanium Dura Ace equipped bike from Bikes Direct, perhaps swap out the stem and the saddle/post so it fits well.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mcs001 said:


> That's why I try to learn. I know I'm not fortunate to born with the knowledge like you...
> 
> Translation: go **** yourself if I care.
> 
> ...


Well, you sure don't learn very fast -- seems like you're getting consistent advice here that you choose to ignore. Maybe you can fix a lot of stuff, but you can't fix stupid. People here have experience. Why bother asking if you ignore what we all say?

Go ahead, order a $400 bike from Bikes Direct. Let us all know how great it is.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

You know, I really wish I was born with bicycle knowledge like you. 

You really need to go f u c k. Yourself...


pmf said:


> Well, you sure don't learn very fast -- seems like you're getting consistent advice here that you choose to ignore. Maybe you can fix a lot of stuff, but you can't fix stupid. People here have experience. Why bother asking if you ignore what we all say?
> 
> Go ahead, order a $400 bike from Bikes Direct. Let us all know how great it is.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mcs001 said:


> You know, I really wish I was born with bicycle knowledge like you.
> 
> You really need to go f u c k. Yourself...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


You're not born with knowledge, you gain it over time. I've been riding road bikes most of my life. I ride 4000-5000 miles per year and have been doing so for decades. Yet I still learn new things about it. Like last week, I was riding my steel Colnago home from work and the rear wheel just wouldn't stay centered no matter how hard I cranked the old style Campy skewer. I dropped by the bike shop and one of the mechanics that I know there offered to look at it. He said hard chrome on these skewers can be slippery when completely dry, and put some lube on the lever near the cam. It seems to work since the wheel has stayed centered. 

Had I known about that I could have easily done it myself. Point is, I didn't know about it. Any light bulbs going off yet?


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

pmf said:


> You're not born with knowledge, you gain it over time. I've been riding road bikes most of my life. I ride 4000-5000 miles per year and have been doing so for decades. Yet I still learn new things about it. Like last week, I was riding my steel Colnago home from work and the rear wheel just wouldn't stay centered no matter how hard I cranked the old style Campy skewer. I dropped by the bike shop and one of the mechanics that I know there offered to look at it. He said hard chrome on these skewers can be slippery when completely dry, and put some lube on the lever near the cam. It seems to work since the wheel has stayed centered.
> 
> Had I known about that I could have easily done it myself. Point is, I didn't know about it. Any light bulbs going off yet?


Did I ever say I didn't want to learn ? That was why I asked honest questions here and you jumped in with your attitude. 

Do you know how to f u c k yourself? Let me know and I'll help you. F u c k off, will you?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mcs001 said:


> Did I ever say I didn't want to learn ? That was why I asked honest questions here and you jumped in with your attitude.
> 
> Do you know how to f u c k yourself? Let me know and I'll help you. F u c k off, will you?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Ah, the quest for knowledge, and such original sentiment . Thanks for the amusement. Can you tell me just one more time? Please please! Bahhahahahaha


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mcs001 said:


> Did I ever say I didn't want to learn ? That was why I asked honest questions here and you jumped in with your attitude.
> 
> Do you know how to f u c k yourself? Let me know and I'll help you. F u c k off, will you?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


To be fair, pmf is raising some good points. Trouble is, he's being nasty about it and you're taking the bait and racing him to the bottom.

Take the good with the bad. It gets rough in here sometimes. Put on your Nomex underwear and it won't hurt as much when you get lit up.  And you will learn something in the process.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lombard said:


> To be fair, pmf is raising some good points. Trouble is, he's being nasty about it and you're taking the bait and racing him to the bottom.
> 
> Take the good with the bad. It gets rough in here sometimes. Put on your Nomex underwear and it won't hurt as much when you get lit up.  And you will learn something in the process.


I know. There are always these know-it-all in all forums. I have been around since the bbs days so I know how it works. They always thought they know everything. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not taking any more of a nasty tone that what the OP responded to your stem comment above. There's nothing wrong with being ignorant, which he most certainly is. I guess its the typical beginner who thinks he knows everything (e.g., I don't need no stinkin bike shop). If you haven't ridden a bike in 30 years, go visit a bike shop is my bottom line. Now when the only response he can think of is go 'f' yourself, then the gloves come off. 

And do you really need to search out other threads I've started and make disparaging comments about my wife? Or the vacation pictures I posted on the commute/touring section? That's just mental midgetry. Go take a long nap under your bridge.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

No I'm not going away. So live with it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> And do you really need to search out other threads I've started and make disparaging comments about my wife? Or the vacation pictures I posted on the commute/touring section? That's just mental midgetry. Go take a long nap under your bridge.


If this is the case, it's inexcusable. He certainly has won the race to the bottom and should be negative repped. Family members are off limits when it comes to insults.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

mcs001 said:


> No I'm not going away. So live with it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Considering how many people have flagged you for harassment, you'll be gone by midnight. But, thanks, you're now in contention for the coveted " Troll of the Year" award.....


----------

